# PSI rifle case



## Davidh14 (Apr 25, 2016)

Just looked at my most recent PSI catalog and noticed they have a rifle case for bolt actions as well as a bolt action pencil kit. Any thoughts?? These look pretty nice!!!


----------



## Akula (Apr 25, 2016)

I got the catalog yesterday, went up to order some and they are out of stock.

Not surprised


----------



## Davidh14 (Apr 25, 2016)

Ah it'll be one of those kinds of deals. Same thing happened when I wanted their fits everything deep pocket box. Finally got them and they were nice. I hope these are the same.


----------



## stuckinohio (Apr 25, 2016)

I placed a large order today and they told me (on the phone) that I could write in the comments section right before placing the order what items I wanted that were back ordered and when they come in, I wouldn't have to pay shipping. Never tried it, so we'll see...


----------



## Davidh14 (Apr 26, 2016)

Nice to hear they are generous to offer free shipping!


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 26, 2016)

*Moderators please move*

I am hoping the moderators will move this thread to casual conversation or some other place. Not the thing we want to see in our new forum here. Thanks.


----------



## Davidh14 (Apr 26, 2016)

jeff said:


> Welcome to the new forum for pen stands and boxes. This is a place to show off your pen stands and boxes, as well as to discuss techniques, sources of parts and material, and ask questions. Enjoy!



Sorry. I thougt this was a place to "ask questions" about "pen boxes" as well.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 26, 2016)

Davidh14 said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the new forum for pen stands and boxes. This is a place to show off your pen stands and boxes, as well as to discuss techniques, sources of parts and material, and ask questions. Enjoy!
> ...



If you made them.. Just trying to keep this forum for handcrafted pen stands and pen boxes so that in the future these can be archieved. It is a new forum and understand the confusion.


----------



## thewishman (Apr 28, 2016)

David, you have the right forum - your post fit what was described.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 28, 2016)

Unless Jeff wants change the description of this forum, this post fits here just fine.  Per the forum description



> *Pen Stands & Boxes NEW!* A place to show off *and discuss pen stands and boxes*



I highlighted the relevant portion.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Apr 29, 2016)

I agree - this is the appropriate forum...no need to create yet another one.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 29, 2016)

Well higher powers have spoken.


----------



## stuckinohio (Jun 17, 2016)

These are now in stock. Just ordered mine. Also they are offering 20% off orders of $125 or more, so it's perfect timing!


----------



## Davidh14 (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks! I never received an email saying they were back in stock. I'll will have get me some.


----------



## EBorraga (Jun 17, 2016)

Those are neat. Assuming this is what we're talking about. 
https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKBOXGUN.html


----------



## Davidh14 (Jun 17, 2016)

Yep that's them!


----------



## stuckinohio (Jun 17, 2016)

You're welcome. I got my e-mail and had my order in within 10 minutes!


----------



## corks58 (Jun 17, 2016)

Just put in an order and came right here to lets others know they are ready to ship.  Guess I was just a little late!!

Dan


----------



## stuckinohio (Jun 17, 2016)

Gotta be quick around here to help someone. People are very responsive and helpful on this forum!


----------



## More4dan (Jun 17, 2016)

If you sign up to be notified they send an email with a special link when new stock comes in.


----------



## corgicoupe (Jun 23, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> Well higher powers have spoken.



We are a minority of two, John.


----------



## bfrazier (Aug 10, 2016)

*PSI Gun Case*

These are very well made cases and hold the larger pen kits. The have very good closures and should last for awhile.
I was able to get a few before they sold out and my hunting friends love em'.

View in Gallery


----------

